# Coding Job Question



## RachelCoder (Feb 6, 2012)

What does a typical coder make a year?


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Feb 6, 2012)

*Coding Edge*

The Coding Edge usually has a salary article towards the beginning of each year.  

There isn't a very straighforward answer as there are many variables: specialty, years of experience, certifications, geographical region, size of practice, etc.


----------



## dclark7 (Feb 6, 2012)

You can find the salary survey on the AAPC website.  It's broken down by geographical area, years of experience etc.  The 2010 breaks the salaries down by credential but the 2011 survey doesn't.


----------



## specialtycoder (Feb 8, 2012)

*It depends...*

Hello, Rachel, As noted in the previous replies, there is a wide range of salaries for coders.  Some of the variables are: how experienced the coder is; what type of organization the employer is (sole practitioner family practice or huge multi-facility corporation?); what type of coding s/he is doing--abstracting complex surgery codes from op reports, or basically doing data entry, using codes the provider checks off on an encounter form. 
With the job market the way it is now, some coders are taking receptionist-type jobs just to get a foot in the door and are working for entry-level wages.  Some are making $50,000.00 and more, due to experience and skill level.


----------

